# Mill light.



## froudeg490 (Aug 17, 2022)

I saw a few posts about this topic. Another good idea for a cost effective light.

This is the one I installed.

Qasim 1 Pair 90MM 66SMD COB LED for Angel Eyes Halo Ring Headlight Fog Housing Lamp with Cover White 12V 24V DC https://a.co/d/7v9fNuS


----------



## Basil (Aug 18, 2022)

Thank you. Even with an LED machine light my mill is the toughest to get good light where you need it. My router will be getting one of these also.


----------



## krypto (Aug 18, 2022)

I made one of those mill lights awhile ago with 3 nested COB LED rings.  Since these tend to get soaked in oil, a 3D printed enclosure for the rings was made and then they were potted in epoxy.  It's been working fine for several years now.






and


----------



## ajoeiam (Aug 19, 2022)

krypto said:


> I made one of those mill lights awhile ago with 3 nested COB LED rings.  Since these tend to get soaked in oil, a 3D printed enclosure for the rings was made and then they were potted in epoxy.  It's been working fine for several years now


Hmmmm - - - is there any way you could do a write up of what you did (with parts used if possible)?

Please - - -and thanks.


----------



## krypto (Aug 19, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> Hmmmm - - - is there any way you could do a write up of what you did (with parts used if possible)?
> 
> Please - - -and thanks.



I did a blog write-up on the whole project here:






						LED Mill Spindle Light
					

Several years ago I made a LED spindle light for the mill. While it worked well enough at first, over time I became dissatisfied with the amount of light it produced and the lack of an oil-proof enclosure was making it unreliable. It was time to build a new one and improve upon the original...




					doug.sdf.org
				




If you have any questions feel free to ask.  One improvement that could be made is adding some strain relief for the wires leaving the epoxy potted piece.


----------



## ajoeiam (Aug 20, 2022)

krypto said:


> I did a blog write-up on the whole project here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you sir! 

I think I am learning that I just don't have enough time to experiment and do myself (all those useful hacks). 
Greatly appreciated!


----------

